# Disability Allowance form help



## brockdish40 (18 Nov 2010)

Hi, I am just filling in a disability allowance form. Question 18, asks for bank statements for 12 months to be attached. I have 3 acounts with the same bank, 1) internet account. 2) Savings account 3) Current Acount. The amounts in each are fairly nominal. Do they really need 12 months of each account, that seems alot of paper. ?. Just want to get all details on form correct

Also I am currently in reciept of illness benefit payments. These will cease in January (hence disabilty allowance). Question 24, asks am I recieving illness benefit. Do I mark yes, even though it ends in January.

Sorry last question I have €11000 in shares/stocks. Will this affect the allowance payment, if I get it ?

Any help on these questions will be greatly appreciated, many thanks in advance.


----------



## JEON50 (18 Nov 2010)

The straigher your are with DA, the easier for you. You will need to take copies of all your accounts to the DA inspector for the interview and means test. You are allowed 20K in capital, before your allowance is reduced. I have always found that if you are fair with SW , they will be helpful and fair


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Nov 2010)

*Means test*

 Disability Allowance is a means-tested payment. To get the allowance your total means must be below a certain amount. The main items that count as means are:


Cash income that you or your spouse may have.  More information is available in our document about cash income not included in the means test.
Capital, for example, the value of savings, investments, shares, any property you may have (other than your own home). However, the first *€50,000* of any capital you have is not taken into account. More information is available in our document about capital and social welfare payments.
Maintenance paid to you. More information is available in our document about how maintenance is assessed as means.


----------



## JEON50 (18 Nov 2010)

Black Sheep,

You advised me on DA in 2009, It took 4 months to come through and I did not need a medical, but it was all back dated, I believe it can take up to 6 months now, due to the backlog

Many Thanks
JEON50


----------



## brockdish40 (18 Nov 2010)

Hi Jeon50 and Black Sheep,

Thankyou for your replys, I have a better idea now. Do either of you know if I need 12 months bank statements, or is it 6 months, welfare website says the latter but form says the former. I rang the bank today, they said its unusual for 12 months, and also the charge is something like €30 and a 10 working day wait. Thanks again for your help so far.  Brockdish40


----------



## JEON50 (18 Nov 2010)

You will need 6 month's bank statements, I did not have all my statements, but they accepted, internet bank statements, If you have any loans, also give evidence of them. Get your application in straight away, as if awarded, it will be back dated to the date of application

Best of Luck


----------



## brockdish40 (18 Nov 2010)

Hi Jeon50,
Thanks for quick reply, your on the ball. Thanks for the advice.

All the best


----------



## gipimann (18 Nov 2010)

JEON50 said:


> Get your application in straight away, as if awarded, it will be back dated to the date of application
> 
> Best of Luck


 
Just to point out that the DA application cannot be paid while the illness benefit is in payment, so even if the application were submitted next week, the claim can't be "effective" until January when the OP's Illness Benefit runs out.  So there is time for the OP to get the documentation together without losing out.


----------



## brockdish40 (18 Nov 2010)

Hi Gipiman,
Thanks for that, Ill get this all sorted out tomorrow. You guys are great with all this help. I hope one day to return the favor.

All the best


----------

